# narrow gauge fever hit Japan (finally)



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

After the Kiso Baldwin (recently released), expect two new narrow gauge models to be released within one year!! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Konichiwa O-zubi-san. I am happy they are starting to see the light. There is kami in narrow gauge joki-kikansha (-do -- "the way of")


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, is this the Mt. Kiso Railway engine that visited the California Railfair in "91? (and come to think of it, may now reside at the Sacramento Museum.) That's a sweet little engine. Who's bringing it out? Aster?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It is on sale in two versions - one a simplified model and the other with more detail, an axle feed pump and other refinements. Aster prices and quality prevail - think around $2500+. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi- 

Reading this post reminded me of something I had forgotten about! 

I owe you an apology, I have to finish what we talked about a while back. About that time some stuff hit at work (including an audit by the Feds) so I put it on a back burner.... 

SORRY!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure I understood any of this thread.... Guess you have to be there.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By xo18thfa on 12 Jun 2010 10:07 AM 
Konichiwa O-zubi-san. I am happy they are starting to see the light. There is kami in narrow gauge joki-kikansha (-do -- "the way of")

Konnichiwa Bob-san, Well said!! Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 12 Jun 2010 01:13 PM 
Zubi, is this the Mt. Kiso Railway engine that visited the California Railfair in "91? (and come to think of it, may now reside at the Sacramento Museum.) That's a sweet little engine. Who's bringing it out? Aster? 
Gary-san, yes, one of these. Ain't she sweet??? These engines beat LGB in cuteness hands down... And the 1:20 scale (well suited for 762mm prototypes) may please some of you folks while keeping away the scale gauge purists brigade missing the ".3" and 3ft there, which is perhaps not bad altogether;-), Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By tacfoley on 12 Jun 2010 03:05 PM 
It is on sale in two versions - one a simplified model and the other with more detail, an axle feed pump and other refinements. Aster prices and quality prevail - think around $2500+. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Terry, that's right, they are *still* available, although I would not think that this will last very long. After all, only 125 were made... Axle pump is on both versions, the main upgrade which the upgrade/detail kit contains is a Stephenson valve gear. Best, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Spule 4 on 12 Jun 2010 04:26 PM 
Zubi- 

Reading this post reminded me of something I had forgotten about! 

I owe you an apology, I have to finish what we talked about a while back. About that time some stuff hit at work (including an audit by the Feds) so I put it on a back burner.... 

SORRY! 
Garrett, thank you!! No problem at all, just see when you can do this time permitting. I will be looking forward. Thanks again and best wishes, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 13 Jun 2010 09:13 PM 
I'm not sure I understood any of this thread.... Guess you have to be there. Pete-san, you will understand it all when the pictures/info are posted. Think Allan and Stephenson valve gears, two- and three-fold respectively. Best wishes from there, Zubi


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

OK, the new releases are official and public now: http://www.asterhobby.co.jp/pdf/10Vol.10e.pdf I am sure your dealer will be happy to help you obtain more info... Alternatively, consider moving to Japan, Zubi


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A small Krauss steam loco and I (assume) Alishan Taiwan Shay? 

The feldbahn cars are nice too!


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Garrett, that is right. Iyo Railway Krauss #1: 

http://tamai-h.hp.infoseek.co.jp/iyo-krauss.jpg 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/Iyo-tetsudo-1.jpg 

and Alishan Shay (28ton - number 31 perhaps): 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/AFR_Shay_31_01.jpg 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/AliShanDampflok31_01.jpg 

Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Zubi-san, 
Great looking Shay! I've always liked geared loco's. Reminds me of a duck swimming- slow going but real busy underneath! 

Wish I could pick one up during my Tokyo trip in October! 

Regards, 
soCalJim


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr soCalJim - the Alishan Shay has been out of production for very many years now - I'm afraid you will have to try and find one on the used market. Aster factory is in Yokohama, BTW. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.orf 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration fund


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

soCalJim, you will be more likely to pick up one if you reschedule your trip for January. Best, Zubi


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

At Argyle's website , they have added a translated version of the newsletter from Aster:
http://www.argyleloco.com.au/Aster-...Jul-05.pdf


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate to say it but there is a mistake on that Krauss. The angled valve chest covers are a trademark feature of the Krauss and they are supposed to be angled forward-- not backward as shown on the model in the Aster news letter. Maybe there was a variation I wasn't aware of but every picture of a Krauss loco online and every other model I have seen (I own a 3.5" gauge O.S.Krauss) has forward slanted chest covers. Otherewise nice looking model though.

Regards,


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

The above link has a slight problem- just remove the space at the end to get it to work.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

The Krauss project is progressing nicely judging from the photos in the recent newsletter. Loads of innovation, including onboard water pump and a water tank on one side. Personally I think that water should be kept in a water well between the frames. Lots of space there..., even though there seems to be a second gas tank in the rear part of the frame. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The above link has a slight problem 
You're not kidding. Try www.argyleloco.com.au/articles/Aster-Newsletter-2010-Jul-05.pdf


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Pete, I am talking about the newsletter from yesterday, March 9 2011. Let's hope the international dealers will catch up somewhat...;-), Best wishes, Zubi


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Bless 'em. The Yokohama spoll chicker strokes aigin. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

